# Ballast Boxes



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I was thinking of making a ballast box for my craftsman gt to add some weight when using the JBJr. Not sure if I should build a box or just use the sand canister from the snowblower.

I think a box might add more weight than the 75lbs of sand. Any thoughts on this? Those of you that use a ballast box, what do you fill it with?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Depending upon how much more weight you are looking for; you could melt down some lead bullets, tire weights, etc. into bars. Sure wouldn't take much volume wise to make several 100 lbs. Even some bag of lead shot would work but the cost would be more and the risk of the bag breaking and spilling the shot. 

I just made such a ballast box for my pickup bed in another post.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Six,
I realise this won't help you very much but this one is filled with old John Deere wt's . found in junk pile at dealer (in other words Free) = 400#
and could fiil with sand to add another 100 or so #
Dean

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/ballastbox.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere weights in a Kubota ballast box:question: :question: :question: :question: 

That's against the law isn't it:question: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clown: 

Mixing dissimilar "Orange" and "Yellow/Green" metals can cause serious corrosion too.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Chief,

Since weights are dumb I just ignore the color and more importantly I am known as an equal opportunity scrounger not to mention they are the only useful thing I ever found that has the John Deere name emblazon on it........... OOps did I just say that?      

Dean


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I used old rotors out of an electric motor for additional rear weight
on my GT5000. They weigh about 30 lbs each, are about 6” Dia and
about 7” tall with an 1-1/4 bore through the center. With their bracket,
they add about 150lbs to the GT5000. I’m also using 6 of them for the 
1250 FEL ballast and for HT-23 rear snowplow weight, with brackets
they add about 200lbs to the tractors.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/Weights.jpg">


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *I used old rotors out of an electric motor for additional rear weight
> on my GT5000. They weigh about 30 lbs each, are about 6” Dia and
> about 7” tall with an 1-1/4 bore through the center. With their bracket,
> ...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Dean, does the G/F read Tractor Forum :question: :question: :question:   Most women have no sense of humor with ballast weight jokes. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Not that she appears to have an issue in that area.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Chief

Of course but usually only when I call her attention to something that I just wrote that was exceptionally brilliant, actually we sit side by side kinda /sorta, in my computer room see attach: Left =me ---Right=G/F, having said that I can now officially claim that I am on the far left!:dazed 

Seriously if what I said about the ballast thingy were true I would probably be asking Aegt5000 about renting some of his front lawn. 

Dean


----------

